

Ask HN: Are Google Glasses the Next Segwey? - zw123456

Cool technology is not always commercially successful. Very Cool, yes, but will it be as widely adopted?
======
fencepost
The current incarnation isn't going to go anywhere much, but as a precursor of
what's coming they're significant.

I could be wrong on this, but I'd say that the current startup-stage
competitor to Google Glass (or to where Glass will go) is actually the Pebble
watch, and if they can manage the technical hurdles and acceptance Glass will
probably be the winner.

The other notable thing that's wandered across my screen recently is Thalmic's
Myo armband. THAT'S a company that's ripe to be acquired. Consider a mobile
computing device (call it a "phone" if you prefer) with a remote display
("Glass") and an invisible input method that can be controlled just by
unobtrusively moving your fingers while holding a loose fist (Myo). It's the
kind of thing the MIT augmented reality folks have been working on for years,
but where the only visible piece of it is a bit of facial bling that will soon
just be integrated into hipster glasses (or BCGs).

------
demian
They are aesthetically obtrusive, so I doubt they'll have any kind of mass
adoption.

------
OGinparadise
Segway did solve a problem for many people, but I don't see what Google
glasses solves. It sure solves several Google problems (more ad displays) but
that isn't the users' problem.

I also agree with Brin, not using Google Glasses is emasculating, it turns you
into a know-it-all, jackass.

